# System Cooling Help.



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

My computer recently started making alot more sound so i ended up downloading Speed Fan (the program) to see how much system temps were doing and ect. In the process it says that my GPU and my ICH is at 70 degrees. So knowing that im thinking that my Graphics card fan is slowly dying out and that i need to get something to replace or help cool it off. Im new to buying replacement fans for a graphics card and i havent been able to find out what is compatible with my graphics card. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Just something along the lines of cheapest unit to most expensive and the best unit for its price ect. Thanks alot

Comp Specs / Information

Motherboard: Intel DQ965GF
CPU: Intel Pent D 945
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512 MB

Im using the SopranoRS Case but have a Blue Orb II Processing cooler on the processor that takes alot of room but there should be plenty of space to add new fans to the computer. Thanks again


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

First thing you should do is install a fan in the space at the front of the case:
LED - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209011
Normal - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209005

If that doesn't do enough try adding fans to the side as well.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Before adding the side-fan, is there space to add rear fans? Ideally, the airflow should be in at the (low) front and out the back.

Also, have you cleaned the insides of the case, heatsink-vanes etc.?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

To me it looks like there is room for 3 more 120mm fans. 2 1200m side fans pulling in air and a 120mm air fan at the front pulling in air too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133046


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

I already have 1 fan in front the standard fan in the back (came with the case) and 1 on the side. I guess i could add 1 more 120mm to the side but do you think that will lower the GPU degrees significantly enough?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

another option would be to cut places for a fan to sit on the top of the case


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay after cleaning out the case/gpu it lowered the temp to 65(idling) and it shoots to 70-75 when playing games. The fan its self in the GPU seems to be the main issue because its not putting out the air flow it used to due to usage. So i would like to possibly just replace the GPU fan or get a GPU cooling unit. Would something like this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-CL-G0103-Universal-Silent-Heatpipe/dp/B001IP3846


I figure that adding more fans to my case might cover up the problem at hand but if i replace the actual GPU fan or get a GPU cooler that fits my vid card that it would fix both the temperature and the annoying sound it makes.


----------

